

Ask HN: What motivates the GHCQ to claim Ubuntu is the most secure Linux? - DyslexicAtheist

What motivates the GHCQ to claim Ubuntu is the most secure Linux? Is it because Canonical is a British company? Too strange considering there are many more distro&#x27;s out there with better focus on OS security.
======
DyslexicAtheist
@oracuk yes that would explain it.

I was wondering since there are rumours
([http://techrights.org/2013/11/24/tpm-back-doors-patriot-
act-...](http://techrights.org/2013/11/24/tpm-back-doors-patriot-act-etc/)) of
possible RedHat being too close to the NSA who is to rule out similar
interests or ties between GHCQ and Ubuntu? Canonical is a UK company which
could easily be convinced to add certain features. (see also privacy issues
[http://beta.slashdot.org/story/182197](http://beta.slashdot.org/story/182197))

@wiml please see the link provided by @oracuk and also below:
[http://www.zdnet.com/uks-security-branch-says-ubuntu-most-
se...](http://www.zdnet.com/uks-security-branch-says-ubuntu-most-secure-end-
user-os-7000025312/) [http://www.muktware.com/2014/01/ubuntu-12-04-lts-
declared-se...](http://www.muktware.com/2014/01/ubuntu-12-04-lts-declared-
secure-os-gchq/19295) [http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-
source/linux...](http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/linux-
the-clear-choice-for-security/)

------
oracuk
I think the answer is what didn't motivate GCHQ to review other distributions.
I think you're referring to their End User Devices Security review?

[https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/end-user-
devices-s...](https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/end-user-devices-
security-guidance--2)

They didn't single Ubuntu out of a crowd, they just only reviewed Ubuntu which
is probably due to the brand name recognition in the government departments
the advice was aimed at or possibly the experience of the team doing the
review.

I have assumed that was what you were referring to and not a different
statement?

------
wiml
I'm curious why you think GHCQ claims that Ubuntu is the most secure Linux.
Where do they say that?

